# cheap fursuit?



## haru (May 2, 2013)

does anyone know where i can get a cheap fursuit because at the moment im kinda strapped for cash but need a new fursuit desperately 
p.s i only have a tail 
my price range ok just read your comments guess i have to start saving up then
and at least just a wolf i don't mind what color but it has to be a wolf
anyway it is just a massive confidence boost for me i need this i have severe panic attacks whenever i talk to someone and it is getting worse i nearly committed scuicide because i lack confidence in myself it would reely help me
oh and people have been buging me about this i live with my parents
and wait Â£_650 that isnt much

_


----------



## Dokid (May 2, 2013)

Honestly you don't need a fursuit and stop being so childish. Anyways just save up and commission a proper fursuit.

Also you should probably list the price you're willing to pay and what exactly your looking for.


----------



## Symlus (May 2, 2013)

If you're looking for a suit under Â£100, you're gonna have a bad time.


----------



## Kalmor (May 2, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> If you're looking for a suit under 100 Euros (I don't know & don't wanna look for the Euro sign), you're gonna have a bad time.


* British pounds (£) not Euros (€)

Anyway,

Yeah, sadly it's not really going to happen at that price. Fursuits can cost upwards of $1000 (~£650).


----------



## Symlus (May 2, 2013)

Raptros said:


> * British pounds (ï¿½) not Euros (â‚¬)
> 
> Anyway,
> 
> Yeah, sadly it's not really going to happen at that price. Fursuits can cost upwards of $1000 (~ï¿½650).


I'm sorry for messing up the currency, I'm an ignorant american.


----------



## DMAN14 (May 2, 2013)

I'm not really sure what you consider cheap. When/if I get a fursuit made I'll probably put a few grand towards it. Cheapest option is probably making one yourself. But do you really need one?


----------



## Ozriel (May 2, 2013)

Unless it can produce food and provide some other necessity to living, you do not need a fursuit.

If you want one so badly, just save up for one.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (May 2, 2013)

Why would you need a fursuit? My advice, start to save up for a good one. Its better to spend the extra money for a quality suit then to by a cheap one that will fall apart after a few times wearing it.


----------

